# Electric starter kit issues Craftsman Snowblower



## barrington (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello there, I have an 8HP Crafstman Model C950526787. About 25 years old. The started stopped engaging. Took it off and noted that there is a gear tooth with a black steel threaded device in it which fits over the started shaft.

I got a kit today, but the gear tooth with the threaded device will not thread onto the shaft.

Maybe I got the wrong kit? Although all the other parts are fine, including the gear.

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you sure the old one was bad? When they get old the gear sticks to the shaft and doesn't spin out anymore. Usually all it takes is a little penetrating oil to clean it up and some lithium grease or light oil to lube it up again.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What model/serial numbers are on the engine 

You got a kit, . . . . what was the part number for the kit ?? What was the starters part number on it's ID plate ??
Did you use the snow blowers model number to order the parts or the engines ?? If the engine has been changed that might be an issue.

Any photos of old and new parts ??


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tecumseh engine right? Electric starter? There are two different starters and each uses a different helix. You'll need to either get the right one, or if the old plate is ok clean it up and reuse it, all the other parts are the same.


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have one for sale if you need one that works.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, he's been gone for a month so either he figured it out, sold it or just doesn't care if it has an electric start.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

That happens a lot on other forums, you wonder why they even bothered to ask, huh?
You post something you should come back and at least say something, anything, at least one time?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> That happens a lot on other forums, you wonder why they even bothered to ask, huh?
> You post something you should come back and at least say something, anything, at least one time?


Yea, proper etiquette would be to come back and close out the thread somehow when you came to some type of conclusion. Perhaps he is just waiting for warmer weather to fix this?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not a big thing it's just nice to have some closure because it's more helpful for the next guy doing a search. With this one we're not even sure what his problem was in the first place, wrong kit or he just didn't understand how it went on ?? I hate when you've gone a couple pages, done research for someone else, posted exploded drawings and then all of a sudden . . . nothing ?? 
"Did that old cannibals charge finally catch up with them?"


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Who knows, I definitely understand the value in finishing a thread and posting your results or methods of repair. This forum has been invaluable to me in regards to my snow blower! I am excited...we are on tap to get 6-10" of snow tonight! Get to put the little mighty mouse predator to the test!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Interested in hearing about it's performance with the re-jetting over in your "re-power" thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe it was something simple and he was embarrassed to come back and tell why.
Me I don't care, if I did a duh I would tell, as it might help someone else from doing the duh.

More then once on the train forum someone will come and say the train won't move. A bunch of us go through the routine of trouble shooting the problem.
The thread will go on for a while and nothing works. Has us stumped.

Turns out to be as simple as plugging the transformer into the socket....duh.
Or the wires running from the transformer are hooked up backwards to the track. 
Everyone forgot to think of these as being the problem.

Now some get mad if you ask them first, "Is the transformer plugged in"? Or do you have the wires hooked up right? 

Maybe the fix was as simple as he tried to put it in backwards and is embarrassed to come back and tell?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's not a big thing it's just nice to have some closure because it's more helpful for the next guy doing a search.


Speaking of doing a search, how come on this site you can't tag a post?
Tagging helps a lot with a search.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

It.s always to know if the advise worked or not. A lot of my knowledge comes from my own experience, and of course the many years of take a parts, and general experience of the pros.
Sid


----------

